# Marriage - Any advice please?



## michelle_y (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

New to the site and hoping to get advice from people who have made the move already! 

My partner and I plan to move with our baby girl to Berlin at the end of this year, beginning of next. And when reading up on everything we keep seeing the whole marriage discussion on forums everywhere. As well known, there are massive benefits to being married. We did plan on getting married after settling in Germany for a while, having the whole do, but now are unsure if it would be better to do it before we leave. We are both EU citizens, coming from Britain so residency isn't a problem and he is fluent in German, and I am okay with basic, and hope this will greatly improve when speaking the language more often so living there would be fine, and our daughter is onnly a year old, so is at a perfect age for making an easy transition to the country. However if it would be greatly beneficial, we would then get hitched here first. 

All I read is constant yes or no, but no reasoning to the answers, and if we do choose to get married here, we obviously need to get planning rather quickly! 

Any advice you could give would be fantastic, as you can imagine, friends and family are a bit bias on the whole wedding location and so getting a straight answer from them (even my partner's german father!) is a pain!

Thanks


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

i think one of the biggest advantages of marriage is healthcare. if you are not working but your husband is and is insured with the public health insurance you are covered for free.
if your income is very different there could also be tax benefits.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vronchen said:


> i think one of the biggest advantages of marriage is healthcare. if you are not working but your husband is and is insured with the public health insurance you are covered for free.
> if your income is very different there could also be tax benefits.


I second this!

You could end up without health insurance, which is a scary thing.

The baby would be covered by family insurance but I am afraid that unmarried partners are not considered family for insurance purposes.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Marriage for foreigners in Germany is a very complicated buerocratic affair (especially for non-EU citizens, you'd already have it slightly easier ...). Thus I think you should marry in your home country before the more, so the kind of official documents is clear and no translations are needed.


----------

